# who is ditching the mes for the sgs2?



## tweakymattman (Jul 13, 2011)

just wondering about all you mes users and devs out there if ur gonna make the switch? its coming out soon and i know im jumping to it. it is basically the epic touch without the 4g


----------



## Onebryteday (Jun 13, 2011)

tweakymattman said:


> just wondering about all you mes users and devs out there if ur gonna make the switch? its coming out soon and i know im jumping to it. it is basically the epic touch without the 4g


I'm waiting on the 4g capable phones. Although uscc selection is limited. I would really like to see uscc offer the Galaxy Nexus!
Just like watching the soaps, yuck, we'll have to wait and see what gets rolled out as March gets here. Assuming that uscc makes good on the LTE 
roll out in March.
Regards


----------



## tweakymattman (Jul 13, 2011)

galaxy nexus wont happen for a long time. the first 4g phone is gonna be called the aviator. but it is basically a samsung droid charge. nothing special at all. and that wont be coming til april and the dev on the droid charge is pretty limited.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 13, 2011)

tweakymattman said:


> galaxy nexus wont happen for a long time. the first 4g phone is gonna be called the aviator. but it is basically a samsung droid charge. nothing special at all. and that wont be coming til april and the dev on the droid charge is pretty limited.


I agree with this and hope that it will not be too far in the future. The problem with 4G is that it is still too new to be reliable as 3G. Plus, it is very battery draining, so they either need to make it more widespread and efficient or they need to have a 4G toggle to turn it off. For now I find the 3G galaxy s 2 acceptable because 4G doesn't work like the common consumer wishes and believes it does because of what the big cell companies tell them. Realistically I won't get the GS2 right away because eventually I can get it cheaper, and that is what I am shooting for. For now my Mes is still the shirt *.*- the r

Sent from my Awesome Sauced Mesmerize


----------



## tweakymattman (Jul 13, 2011)

Yea and 3g will seem faster with dual cores simply because it will have the processing power to load everything quicker. I'm keeping my mes as a development toy 

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## goz (Feb 20, 2012)

I'm waiting a few months after it drops then I might grab one if there's nothing else worth having.

Sent from my NookColor using Tapatalk


----------



## dfgas (Jun 7, 2011)

I will be going to sgs2

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## Cloudstrife7 (Oct 20, 2011)

Probably going to get the SGS2 and if a better 4G phone comes out I'll get that too.


----------



## tweakymattman (Jul 13, 2011)

Cloudstrife7 said:


> Probably going to get the SGS2 and if a better 4G phone comes out I'll get that too.


That's the way to do it!
Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## Sighcosis (Jul 25, 2011)

Problem is, unless you are in a more populated area, 4G is not gonna be an option even if the phone is capable. I am betting that 4G in my town won't be for another 2 to 3 years and maybe 1 to 2 year on only other carrier in area which is Verizon.

Personally I am kind of POed about the price, $250 after the rebate $350 out of pocket. That is just insane for a phone that is basically year old technology.

I for one am seriously looking into moving to Verizon (only other real choice in my town), and if that happens I may (equipping flame suit now!) switch to an iPhone. I use my droid as a music player heavily and Apple having more storage may be the better choice for me. I will definitely miss the tweaking and toying with customization options of Android.


----------



## sageDieu (Jun 16, 2011)

Galaxy Nexus is coming sooner than you think. I'm considering the SGS2 but I'll probably hold out for the Nexus. I have my information from a trustworthy source who says they're supposed to release it by the end of Q1 which means in the next month or two.


----------



## tweakymattman (Jul 13, 2011)

ehhh i have a very reliable source... and i used to work for us cell... and q1 is over in one month... and they wont even have 4g yet.. and to the guy going to the iphone. the sgs2 will have 16 gigs of built in plus it has an micro sd card slot.


----------



## sageDieu (Jun 16, 2011)

remember phidelt82?

Sent from my ICS SCH-i500


----------



## takers_ats (Sep 2, 2011)

I am switching to the SGS 2 but not with USCC. I am switching to sprint for the better pricing, coverage in my area, and company discount.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## takers_ats (Sep 2, 2011)

sageDieu said:


> Galaxy Nexus is coming sooner than you think. I'm considering the SGS2 but I'll probably hold out for the Nexus. I have my information from a trustworthy source who says they're supposed to release it by the end of Q1 which means in the next month or two.


Just my opinion, but I wouldn't worry about waiting for the Nexus. The SGS2 seems to be the better choice. I've had the chance to use the new Verizon nexus and the SGS2 outperforms it without a doubt.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## Wyman881 (Jul 12, 2011)

sageDieu said:


> remember phidelt82?
> 
> Sent from my ICS SCH-i500


Yeah! I remember his builds of froyo and the leak of the stock froyo ROMS. Good times. 
Sent from my ICS Mezmerize


----------



## tweakymattman (Jul 13, 2011)

Yea. Is he the source? The sgs2 does have better hardware. (Processor & camera)

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## Sc0tt777 (Jun 10, 2011)

And screen, Nexus has that crappy pentile display.

I'll be getting the GS2 right away, we get a huge discount on our bill and the upfront cost will be made up by that discount eventually.
My wife will get my Mez, she'll finally get rid of that Acclaim. Knowing her, she'll complain about not having a keyboard though.


----------



## tweakymattman (Jul 13, 2011)

Ehh the 1080 screen on the nexus is pretty damn nice. A lot higher Res than the sgs2

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## sageDieu (Jun 16, 2011)

tweakymattman said:


> Yea. Is he the source? The sgs2 does have better hardware. (Processor & camera)
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


I've kept in touch since he moved on from the mesmerize. I'd have no reason not to trust him and he told me his friend has tested a gnex on USCC's LTE network.

Sent from my ICS SCH-i500


----------



## tweakymattman (Jul 13, 2011)

they have ben testing that for quite sometime. ive spoken to both testers of that and the aviator. but the only 4g phone they are releasing any time soon is the aviator. the gnex wont come til summer. at earliest.


----------



## Sc0tt777 (Jun 10, 2011)

You need to check some reviews of the pentile display on the nexus! Many say its fuzzy and inferior to the super amoled +

https://plus.google....sts/5LKprAxqHzH
Go about 2/3s into the podcast and see the review. He compares it with the GS2.
Raves about the GS2, and says "don't buy it" to the Nexus.


----------



## sageDieu (Jun 16, 2011)

HD is HD, it'll still have higher resolution and show more on the screen.

Sent from my ICS SCH-i500


----------



## tweakymattman (Jul 13, 2011)

i actually agree tho. the sgs2 is a better looking display. it actually looks higher res because its rgb. i just compared 2 of my friends phones. one has a gnex and the other a sgs2 and when it comes down to it... the pentile is inferior.


----------



## jah (Jul 13, 2011)

Any word on modding USC's sgs2? Root? cm?


----------



## tweakymattman (Jul 13, 2011)

yes its the same as the epic touch 4g
roms from that work on ours. idk if mms internet or sms works but they boot and wont hurt it.
so u can root it and flash cm to it


----------



## mezster (Sep 3, 2011)

I too have been told by someone inside uscc that the nexus will be coming soon enough. It was weeks ago, but nonetheless her predicions have begun to come true... First I asked about the nexus as I heard a rumor and she said that yes, she too had heard the same thing from a confirming source higher up than her. Then she went on to say that it would not be the first 4g device they would roll out, this would be the galaxy tab in march. But, she said next that I could expect to see an SGS II before the tablet... I was like NO WAY, THAT IS FREAKING AWESOME!!! Only to have my bubble burst when she told me it would be 3g, what a bummer! Although I can see the reasoning on offering a top tier 3g phone, a 4g option for those of us in more populated areas would be nice as the sgs II is a great phone.

So we will see how correct she is... remember these are not my predicions, and they were made about 3-4 weeks ago so do with them what you wish.


----------



## Wyman881 (Jul 12, 2011)

mezster said:


> I too have been told by someone inside uscc that the nexus will be coming soon enough. It was weeks ago, but nonetheless her predicions have begun to come true... First I asked about the nexus as I heard a rumor and she said that yes, she too had heard the same thing from a confirming source higher up than her. Then she went on to say that it would not be the first 4g device they would roll out, this would be the galaxy tab in march. But, she said next that I could expect to see an SGS II before the tablet... I was like NO WAY, THAT IS FREAKING AWESOME!!! Only to have my bubble burst when she told me it would be 3g, what a bummer! Although I can see the reasoning on offering a top tier 3g phone, a 4g option for those of us in more populated areas would be nice as the sgs II is a great phone.
> 
> So we will see how correct she is... remember these are not my predicions, and they were made about 3-4 weeks ago so do with them what you wish.


Knowing that I'm gonna hold off on getting the sgs2 then.. the nexus would be awesome!

Sent from my ICS Mezmerize


----------



## Xtremevortec43 (Mar 1, 2012)

For sure! I think if I could rock a gnex in these here mountains that would be pretty dang cool there man. god dang.


----------

